# Rubik's cube graffiti



## Hadley4000 (Nov 29, 2009)

I used to do graffiti at home, and was just browsing through some images looking for some inspiration. While looking,(without typing in Rubik's Cube) I ran across this.


----------



## krazedkat (Nov 29, 2009)

X3 an impossible cube X3...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

That's pretty ba.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2009)

That's awesome. 0:

It astounds me how graffitti artists reach buildings and signs.
It's as if they hang off the sides of the walls of buildings like spiderman.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 29, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> X3 an impossible cube X3...



No it's not. It's obviously a two color cube.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 29, 2009)

_This_ type of graffiti is art. I'm not saying that because it has a cube, it's because it's a damn good picture. It annoys me how people say "graffiti is bad! send the people to jail!". They class the crap, like gang tags scrawled on walls, together with this stuff. Hell, I think I read that if you even get caught with a can of spray paint here, and are sub-18, you lose your right to be 'innocent until proven guilty'. Owait, already have.[/rant]


----------



## Bryan (Nov 29, 2009)

aronpm said:


> _This_ type of graffiti is art. I'm not saying that because it has a cube, it's because it's a damn good picture. It annoys me how people say "graffiti is bad! send the people to jail!".



So if you woke up in the morning and someone put this on the side of your house, you wouldn't mind at all?


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 29, 2009)

Art, should be expressed on your own property. How would you like if I played the piano in your house all the time just because it's art?


----------



## Hakan (Nov 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > _This_ type of graffiti is art. I'm not saying that because it has a cube, it's because it's a damn good picture. It annoys me how people say "graffiti is bad! send the people to jail!".
> ...



I wouldn't mind if it were on the wall of an appartment building.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> So if you woke up in the morning and someone put this on the side of your house, you wouldn't mind at all?



As long as it's a good picture (like this one), then I wouldn't mind. I'd be more concerned though that they went to the side of my house. I live in a unit hidden from the road and the side of the unit is actually the carport. Since the unit's hidden they probably wouldn't even bother, because nobody would see it.

@nitrocan: go ahead, play piano in my house all day, but keep the volume down and don't play like crap!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bryan said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > _This_ type of graffiti is art. I'm not saying that because it has a cube, it's because it's a damn good picture. It annoys me how people say "graffiti is bad! send the people to jail!".
> ...




Good graffiti artists know to avoid houses, churches and school. Just the way it is.




aronpm said:


> _This_ type of graffiti is art. I'm not saying that because it has a cube, it's because it's a damn good picture. It annoys me how people say "graffiti is bad! send the people to jail!". They class the crap, like gang tags scrawled on walls, together with this stuff. Hell, I think I read that if you even get caught with a can of spray paint here, and are sub-18, you lose your right to be 'innocent until proven guilty'. Owait, already have.[/rant]




Exactly. People put tags in the categories of pieces and throw ups, which pisses me off. Take a look at these 3 artists, who are some of the best graffiti artists in Atlanta.

Vomet:

















Perve:

















Dose, who gets to the craziest places ever.























People also need to keep in mind just how insanely hard some of that is. Along with keeping crisp lines(Even with good nozzles), most of these pieces are done at night, in under 1-2 hours.


I'll get some pictures of mine up soon.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 30, 2009)

Some graffiti is really cool. Some artists are paid to do spray-paint style murals but if your being hired to you should avoid property that's not your obviously.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL

I see that going south marta 4 days out of the week.
Dose is awesome.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> LOL
> 
> I see that going south marta 4 days out of the week.
> Dose is awesome.



South MARTA? The one of the Coke billboard is East.

But yea, he is just crazy. I don't know how he gets the places he does.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeppers, southbound.

Ah, this one:


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, Hadley fail. I was thinking the Coke one, cause I pass that all the time.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 1, 2009)

Those Dose ones are crazy.


----------

